# Rusty made a " plan "



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

This morning we were sitting at the table eating waffles/peanut butter and bananas.. Rusty comes over and looks at what we are eating.. he can see over the edge now.. smiling.. and disappears.. Here Rusty comes with D/H socks in his mouth.. dropped them on D/H lap, and proceeded to poke him under the arm.. lifting it up, then sits.... smiling.. I trained " drop" as though I was saying " swap", so we figured he had a plan to get some grub.. D/H said " CRATE!". which always created a scurry and gave them each a bite... He sat back at the table again where I was laughing.. He said what? :doh: I told him Rusty had him well trained... LOL... :bowl: :bowl:


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

How cute!!! My boys have DH and me trained like Pavlov's dog!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

sock for waffle sounds like a fair trade!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Waffles sound more yummy than a stinky sock. Rusty has him really well trained. that is the same way with my Shelby and Dad.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

What a smart boy Rusty is!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

there are days that i'm very happy that Faith is more "blond" than not!


----------

